# "3 stones"



## Robertus van Tilburg (20 Feb 2014)

In this thread, i will be posting some new info on my latest iwagumi aquascape called "3 stones"

Because a picture says more than thousand words I start with that.


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (20 Feb 2014)

Prep for this setup started some months ago on my desk












I will update this thread from time to time to see what happens in this tank.


----------



## GlenFish (20 Feb 2014)

Looks very promising, classic iwagumi look. What plants are you using?


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (21 Feb 2014)

Only hemianthus cuba and eleocharis (parvula and acicularis).


----------



## steveno (23 Feb 2014)

loving the simplicity, the layout looks good, once growth out will look even better. li do love dragon stones but can be a bit of pain to keep clean.


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (23 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the interest and replies
During my reefing period (Robertus-reeftanks) I always did very sophisticated reefs scapes.

Now I go for a clean setup and for simplicity.
And simplicity is, if done well, a very powerful thing.

If anyone has any suggestions or remarks, please give them.


I'l keep you all updated.

Grt,

Robertus.


----------



## Curvball (23 Feb 2014)

Hi Robertus - loved your reef tanks, welcome to the aquascaping world, I've recently joined myself - want to gain a different perspective on this hobby before going back to my reefs.


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (24 Feb 2014)

Thanks, a different perspective, it certainly gives. 
And I like it.


----------



## Curvball (24 Feb 2014)

Ironically I also named my very first aquascape '3 stones'


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (24 Feb 2014)

Ha ha lol


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (20 Mar 2014)

Small update. HC slowly but surely growing in this tank, taking its time more than I am used to.
Grass is growing better than HC.


----------



## Omegatron (20 Mar 2014)

and again, less is more! looks great!


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (17 Apr 2014)

Thank you for your reply.
Glad you wrote down your vision on my hardscape.
Also thanks for your own suggestion for a setup with these stones.

A hardscape is always a personal interpretation of beauty, style, harmony etc.
I came to my setup after many hours of trying to place these stones in accordance with my personality and i am happy with the final setup.


----------



## Alastair (17 Apr 2014)

I think the final set up is perfect.  Vertically would just look too symmetrical. 
Its looking lovely. Even nice enough to go on the ukaps facebook


----------



## Mr. Teapot (17 Apr 2014)

Have to agree, I’m with the Robertus version which I think looks fantastic. I reckon the other mock-up looks far too artificial to my eye.


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (17 Apr 2014)

Thx for the reactions.

Saw this one today near the front window during and made a pic of it:




Color of quickly growing HCC becoming better and better:


----------



## Duran (17 Apr 2014)

really nice scape


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (18 Apr 2014)

Duran said:


> really nice scape


Thx.


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (25 Apr 2014)

Mom, Dad and offspring.


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (25 Apr 2014)




----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (1 May 2014)

Today trimmed HC back.
Every trim the substrate gets more evenly covered.


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (2 May 2014)

trimmed eleocharis today.


----------



## Hamza (2 May 2014)

Nice minimalist scape! 
I really love the area where the larger rock edges are softened by e.parvula.


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (7 May 2014)

Thx for the reply, also like the grass near the rough stones.


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (7 May 2014)

3 stones..


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (30 Oct 2014)

IAPLC entry.   400th place.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (30 Oct 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Jajke (16 Nov 2014)

Nice. Btw lovely cabinet, planning to make one myself


----------

